# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Bioactive Vivarium

## mdb730

I was just about to start looking into making a bioactive substrate for my crested gecko cage and was planning on buying from the Biodude. Thanks for the savings Deba but if you don't mind can you please advise the ratio of top soil, coco coir and sand for this mixture?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I was just about to start looking into making a bioactive substrate for my crested gecko cage and was planning on buying from the Biodude. Thanks for the savings Deba but if you don't mind can you please advise the ratio of top soil, coco coir and sand for this mixture?


Actually moved your post so I could give you a detailed answer without hijacking the other thread.

So here is what I have in my gecko exoterra cages

A layer of clay pebbles for drainage 

Weed barrier on the top of the clay pebbles 

Substrate: I do a 6 parts top soil, 3 parts coco coir , 1 parts and a few handful of leaf litter

Plant: I have Pothos you can find them at Walmart for $5, with one plant I manage to do two cages.

Cleaning crew: I have dwarf whites and Powder Orange isopods which thrive in tropical environment.

Grow light: I use those LED grow lights which do not affect the temperatures since Geckos are very sensitive to heat I use the following hoods for my cages (those have two sockets that are independent from one another the other one is used with a black light and only during the winter so it provides a little heat as the room is down to 68 at that time)

I also have a misting sytem I have the mistking which is pricey but great especially with 2 cages soon to be a third one since my Leachie is close to be ready for her permanent cage.

Hope that helps.

Those are my cages they look a bit empty but this was when I set them up a few days before moving the geckos in them, pothos grow fast and will fill up the cage so you don't want to put too much.

----------

_mdb730_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## mdb730

Thank you Debra, I will be going to home depot and picking up supplies this weekend to get started.

----------

